# Suggestions on how/where to sell car in Italy?



## KDB

Hi Everyone,

My husband and I are moving very shortly to the US and we need to sell our car (two-door Citroen C4). We bought it just two years ago and have only used it for necessary travel (less than 20.000 km). 

We are in Rome and have tried Porta Portese and Craigslist along with a couple of other places but the only inquiries we have had were from people without Italian residency. From what I understand, we can only sell to someone with an Italian residency due to the paperwork so we haven't had any luck and we really need to sell. It is in perfect condition since it is in the garage at all times and we have already lowered the price so now we need to find other outlets!

Does anyone know of other ideas where we can reach people who might be interested--and able--to buy a car?

Thank you in advance for your help!

Katie


----------



## Nardini

The first place to try is the second hand (secondo mano) publications, both real and on the internet. Don't forget the local publications which you should be able to access easily from your local news stand.

Auto usate e nuove, cerco, vendo, affitto casa su Secondamano.it

AutoScout24: Il marketplace europeo delle auto usate e nuove

Annunci auto usate, AUTOAFFARI, auto km 0, auto nuove, automobili usate, automobili km 0

Forget Craigslist, unless you have something of interest to a teenager in Los Angeles or New York...


----------



## KDB

That's great! Thank you...I will try them right away. Yes, I agree about Craigslist. I think I have only gotten spam results from that posting...


----------



## LaDonna

How much do you want for your car?
We are moving to Todi on January 1st for a year...and a couple of our auto prospects have fallen through....we have rented a car for a month..so we can look for a car to buy....then we plan to sell it when we leave....

We are not looking to spend much....but was wondering what kind of price you have on your car....

Thanks for your reply,

LaDonna


----------



## KDB

LaDonna said:


> How much do you want for your car?
> We are moving to Todi on January 1st for a year...and a couple of our auto prospects have fallen through....we have rented a car for a month..so we can look for a car to buy....then we plan to sell it when we leave....
> 
> We are not looking to spend much....but was wondering what kind of price you have on your car....
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> LaDonna


Hi there,

We were originally selling for 13.500 since the car is practically new (very low mileage/usage) but we have dropped to 11.500, negotiable. If you are interested, let me know and I will put you in touch with my husband who is still in Rome. 

Thanks,
Katie


----------

